# Apfelzweig - ID



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Letzte Woche habe ich solche Vitaminbomben noch am Baum gesehen.

Last week I saw those vitamin bombs still on the tree..

Format / Size: 30 x 40 cm
Papier / Paper: Arches grain fine 300 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Wonderful. They make my mouth water.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wanna eat that :3


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

You have captured those apples beautifully.


----------

